# HDD Elektronik austauschen



## cycovery (6. November 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Maxtor festplatte, die nichtmehr läuft. Da sie gar nicht anspringt und kein lämpchen auf der Platine leuchtet, denke ich, dass die Elektronik kaputt ist.

Ich hab bei einem ähnlichen Problem bei einer IBM HD mal erfolgreich die Elektronik mit der einer anderen IBM platte (mit gleicher Seriennummer) ausgetauscht.

Nun möchte ich das mit dieser auch versuchen, weil mir die Daten drauf ziemlich wichtig sind.
Ich suche auf e-bay nach ner gleichen Platte. Nun zwei Fragen:

Auf der HD hats eine SN und eine TLA. die TLA scheint sowas wie die Modell nummer zu sein (oder kann mir jemand sagen, was der unterschied zwischen SN und TLA ist?). Worauf muss ich jetzt achten? was muss übereinstimmen? SN oder TLA?

Besteht die Chance, dass es auch mit Baugleichen modellen mit unterschiedlichen Seriennummern funktioniert?

Wenn da irgendwer etwas dazu weiss, würde ich mich über Hilfe freuen!
Dankeschön!


----------



## AndreG (7. November 2006)

Moin,

Am einfachsten wäre es die gleiche Platte nochmal zu kaufen. Sprich genau das gleiche Model. 

Meines Wissens nach war die SN nicht von bedeutung sondern nur die TLA und das Modell. Sprich die SN dient normalerweise nur dem Hersteller um zu schaun wann/wie/wo das Ding gebaut wurde.

Mfg Andre

P.s. Es lebe das Backup ;-]


----------

